# EVE-Online wer kennt es und wer spielt es?



## Nakatochi (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi alle Gamer, Zocker, Freaks u.s.w.

Habe mir überlegt das ich mal wieder etwas meinen Account bei EVE-Online Aufmerksamkeit schencke.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt meine Frage hier Im Forum:

Wer kennt von euch EVE-Online?

Wer spielt EVE-Online? (Egal ob nebenbei oder auch als Haupt-Game)


Würde mich über jede Antwort freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte keine Flames u.s.w.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG
Nakatochi


----------



## Besieger (26. Oktober 2007)

Jo HIER habs ma gezockt aber zur Zeit naja herrscht Stillstand (UT.....) .


----------



## Glomandir (28. Oktober 2007)

Naja.. bin zwar SF Fan und find es langsam richtig nice von der Grafik her...

Allerdings spielen mein Bruder und mein Cousin des Game und was ich da manchmal mitbekomm, hält mich vom kauf / spielen ab... 

Einerseits mag ich keine Spiel, bei welchem ich nicht online sein muss um besser zu werden, andererseits mag ich auch keine Spiele wo ich viel verlieren kann weil ich nicht online bin^^

Die Idee an und für sich is sicher gut, und gäbs nen neuen Jungfräulichen Server würd ich ev. mal reinschauen.. aber bei all den riesigen eingessessenen Corps. hät ich mit meiner "einsamer Wolf" Spielweise eh nix die bohne^^


----------



## Tikume (28. Oktober 2007)

Eve hatte ich mal angespielt, aber dann auch relativ schnell wieder sein lassen. Ich denke wenn man da einsteigen will muss man es richtig mit vollem Einsatz machen. Ausserdem war die Anfangszeit so dass ich eigentlich 90% des Spiels am warten war dass mein automatisch gesteuertes Schiff irgendwo ankommt.


----------



## Masterjinn (29. Oktober 2007)

Also ich spiels mehr oder aktiv (mit längeren pausen) seit jahren. Also ma reinschauen lohnt sich auf jedenfall das Tutorial ma komplett durchmachen und dan schauen wie es einen taugt. Gibt ja die schönen 14 tage Trial acc´s (die zwar doch zimlich eingeschränkt sind) aber man bekommt doch einen guten einblick ins game.
Die tatsache das man besser wird auch wenn man nicht online is stimmt zwar. Nur verdient man wenn man nicht online ist halt kein Geld und wenn man kein Geld hat is man irgendwann vll gut kann sich aber keine guten schiffe leisten :-) . Was Glomandir damit meint viel zu verlieren wenn man nciht online ist versteh ich jetz nicht wirklich (ok gibt ausnahmen aber in den ersten monaten sicher noch nicht).
Das mit den 90% warten mit den "automatisch gesteuertem schiff" hmm ok ich kann den autopiloten einschalten der mich dan ne halbe stunde von Punkt a nach Punkt b bringt nur wenn ich manuell fliege schaff ich das in 10 Minuten.



P.S im November kommt neue Grafik im Game raus die wirklich geil sein soll. 

Wenns noch irgend welche Fragen gibt einfach ne pm an mich oder schreib mir in Eve ne Mail der Nick is der gleiche.


----------



## MacLag (29. Oktober 2007)

Nakatochi schrieb:


> Hi alle Gamer, Zocker, Freaks u.s.w.
> 
> Habe mir überlegt das ich mal wieder etwas meinen Account bei EVE-Online Aufmerksamkeit schencke.
> 
> ...



Ich habe EVE über 1 Jahr lang gespielt und dann entnervt aufgegeben. Irgendwann hatte ich alles was ich
haben wollte, war steinreich, aber die wirklich interessanten Gegenden und Gegner blieben mir verwehrt,
da man dort nur gegen Bezahlung bei irgendwelchen Syndikaten (Bündnis starker Corporations) hinkommt.
Da der Verlust eines teuren Schiffes im PvP ein endgültiger ist (war zumindest damals so), tat sowas dann
auch gleich immer mal so richtig "weh". Für Sci Fi Fans ist EVE sicherlich unbedingt einmal spielenswert, nur
gibt es dort halt die gleichen Probleme wie in fast allen MMOG's. Vor allem fiel den Entwicklern einfach nichts
anderes ein als immer noch mehr "time sink" einzubauen, also irgendwas womit man die Spieler zwingt
noch mehr Zeit zu investieren. Neu- oder Wiedereinsteiger haben halt dann das Problem, dass sie Monate
brauchen um alleine die ganzen Fähigkeiten zu skillen und das praktisch endlos. So dümpelt man dann
dahin, entweder farmend oder Aufträge ausführend, die man irgendwann schon im Schlaf macht.

Ich war damals einfach nur enttäuscht davon was versprochen, aber teilweise nie realisiert wurde.
Irgendwann fand ich dieses zynische "soon" auf die Frage wann denn dieses oder jenes kommt nicht mehr
witzig und habe aber ganz soon mein Abo auslaufen lassen. Einiges an EVE hat mir sehr gut gefallen, aber
in Summe war es zu wenig, was ich immer noch bedauerlich finde.


----------



## funzl (29. Oktober 2007)

ich habe eve so in etwa 1,5 - 2 jahre lang wirklich aktiv gespielt. eve ist in meinen augen eines der wenigen mmos das diesen namen auch verdient hat. im gegensatz zu anderen mmos ist es in eve eben gerade nicht so das man seinen char auf ein bestimmtes level bringt und dann am endgame teilnimmt und immer wieder die gleichen inzen abfarmt. ich erinner nur mal an die corp goonswarm die mit 300 billigen t1-frigs richtig nervige gegner waren und mit ihren 500.000 skillpoints locker einen piloten mit 40 millionen skillpoints kaputt gemacht haben. also in eve kann man wirklich nach dem tutorial mit dem spiel anfangen und auch direkt ins 0.0 pvp-geschäft einsteigen. was maclag schreibt kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen. es gibt genug deutschsprachige corps die gerne aktive spieler aufnehmen und einen sitz in den 0.0-gebieten haben. und ja, wenn das schiff abgeschossen wird ist es kaputt. das bedeutet ein verlust an ingame-vermögen. allerdings ist ja gerade das der reiz an dem ganzen spiel. pvp macht wirklich sinn. du betrittst nicht einfach nur ein BG und es ist vollkommen wurst ob du gewinnst oder verlierst, ob du 10x stirbst oder komplett überlebst. pvp-skill wird hier also bezahlt und du erreichst nichts wenn du nur afk ehre leechst oder mal für 2 wochen ein arena-team mit ner 2000er wertung beitrittst. 

die komplexität des spiels ist enorm und das ist auch gleichzeitig eines seiner nachteile. neulinge werden einfach am anfang erschlagen wenn sie in den marktplatz schauen. es gibt tausende von items mit den unterschiedlichsten stats. alle haben irgendwo ihre daseinsberechtigung. das crafting-system ist so komplex das es für neulinge nahezu frustrierend sein kann für den anfang dort dahinter zu steigen.
für mich war am ende der zeitfaktor der overkill. im pvp kann es manchmal sein das du 2 stunden lang im spiel bist und nur an einem gate campst. die 10 minuten fleetbattle die dann irgendwann kommen lassen dich aber die 2 stunden sofort vergessen. du weißt genau wenn dein schiff kaputt geht sind 300 millionen isk (die ingame-währung) einfach so weg. du gehst also ganz anders an die pvp-kämpfe ran, denn es steht immer was auf dem spiel.

es ist für mich immernoch eines der besten mmos auf dem markt. leider fehlt mir die zeit um es wirklich noch so aktiv wie früher während des studiums zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. denn eve spielt man nicht so nebenbei, da die welt einfach zu dynamisch dafür ist.


----------



## Masterjinn (29. Oktober 2007)

Nochma ich ^^
also ich kann mich funzel nur in jedem punkt anschliessen. Die high systeme beliben keinen Spieler verwährt wenn man aktiv spielt und etwas gruppenfähig is corps suchen immer nach neuen membern die lust am spiel haben wieviele skillpunkte die am anfang haben is total egal. Das mit dem noobschiffen die einen char mit 40 mio sp aus dem schiff schiessen kann ich leider auch nur bestätigen. Ok ich hab nur 30 mio sp und es waren auch nur 5 goonis die mich erwisht haben hat aber gereich *g*


----------



## tsnud (21. November 2007)

hiho...

ich spiel eve seit knapp über 2 jahren... wer von eve erwartet wie in anderen mmos einen genauen werdegang vorgesetzt zu bekommen (wie zB grind to lvl 70 -> grind items) wird entäuscht werden.

eve online ist ein sandkasten in den ccp ein paar spielzeuge geschmissen hat, es ist am spieler damit das zu schaffen worauf er lust hat.

Um mit den Worten eines Devs zu schliessen:

"EVE isn't designed to just look like a cold, dark and harsh world, it's designed to be a cold, dark and harsh world."


----------



## Theroas (22. November 2007)

Hallo,

tsnud hat den entscheidenden Unterschied zwischen EVE Online und der dominierenden
Konkurrenz bereits erwähnt: es ist extrem "frei" und nichts für Spieler die gerne
geführt werden.

Ich hab vor etwas mehr als einem Monat mit EVE Online begonnen, zusammen mit 4
anderen "Ex-WoWlern". (Hauptgrund für den Wechsel war der mangelhafte Innovations-
wille des Herstellers - "jaaa, und mit dem nächsten Addon dann halt auf 80 und
wieder brav die Items farmen um angemessen spielen zu können..")


Hier meine Erfahrungen soweit: (ich spiele täglich, ca. 2 Stunden.)

- es gibt nur einen Server mit 15.000-30.000 Spielern.

- es ist absolut nicht vergleichbar mit anderen Fantasy-MMOGs

- man fängt "neu" an - es gibt wenig, was man aus anderen Spielen schon kennt

- wenn man alleine spielt, dann ist man auch allein - das All ist riesig, es
  hüpfen nicht ständig Elfen, Gnome und Zwerge um einen herum und es gibt auch
  keine tollen Sonnenuntergänge

- es ist ein "echtes" Multiplayer Spiel, alleine hat man wenig Möglichkeiten.

- die Community ist erwachsener, sehr hilfsbereit, gute seid/seit Kenntnisse

- man muß wohlüberlegt spielen und viel planen wenn man großen Erfolg haben will

- es gibt für jeden Spielertyp eine Nische, jeder wird gebraucht

- das "Skillen durch Zeit"-System hat den Vorteil, daß man nicht ständig spielen
  muß um weiter zu kommen. Auch hier kommt es eher auf Planung an.
  Wenn jemand Powerleveling betreiben möchte, hat er dazu jedoch keine Möglichkeit.



Ich bin vor einer Woche einer Spieler-Corporation beigetreten, erst dadurch
eröffnen sich einem alle Möglichkeiten. Mittlerweile habe ich genug Geld
angehäuft, um schmerzfrei erste PvP Erfahrungen im unsicheren Raum zu sammeln.
(bei Abschuss verliert man sein Schiff und muß sich ein neues kaufen - zusammen
 mit der ganzen Ausrüstung die eingebaut war - das schmerzt wenn man Dinge
 verliert, die man sich nicht ständig leisten kann - tut aber nichts zur Sache
 wenn man es erstmal mit kleinen Schiffen wagt.)

Wenn ich etwas erfahrener bin springe ich zu besagter Corporation in den
0.0, da tobt dann der Krieg mit anderen Corporations um Raum, Mineralien
und Reichtum.


Ob EVE einem liegt, lässt sich prima mit einem kostenlosen 14 Tage Testaccount
klären - auf jeden Fall zusammen spielen - es gibt reichlich deutsche Spieler.


----------



## LarzerusIce (22. November 2007)

Ich spiele das Spiel nun auch schon länger und bin ein absoluter Fan des ganzen geworden.
Aber ich will hier keine großen Worte verlieren sondern auch nur wie meine vorgänger auf die 14tage testversion hinweisen.

Aber eins muss jedem klar sein. Entweder man will es wirklich versuchen oder man kann es gleich lassen, denn nebenher mal eve kennenlernen klappt nicht. man wäre nicht der erste der frustriert, aufgrund der menge an informationen mit denen man bombadiert wird, entnervt das handtuch schmeißt ^^


----------



## Nakatochi (23. November 2007)

Hi alle 

Finde es schön das doch noch ein paar sich in dieses Forum verloren haben.
( sogar jetzt eigenes Forum wo es nur um EVE- Online geht)

Hat am Anfang etwas mager mit denn Antworten ausgesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist natürlich noch etwas leer. (nur 2 Threads) 

Also an alle EVE- Online spieler schreibt doch ein paar threads zu Fragen oder Allgemeinen Sachen von EVE hier rein und dann wird es sich füllen. 

Hier ein paar schöne Links:

Für Miner wichtig http://www.theintelproject.net/icefields/ 
( Streicht die Felder im 0,8 und 0,7 Gebiet )

und noch eine Seite mit vielen Links drauf http://www.space-hornlis.de/links.htm
( nicht alle Links gehen auf der Seite )

Link für denn 14-Tage Trial Account https://secure.eve-online.com/ft/?aid=10346...CFQU-Zwod2gR0HA


MfG
Nakatochi


----------



## Gnadelwarz (24. November 2007)

So, nu melde ich mich auch mal zu wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin auch Relativ neu in Eve-Online. Mein account is zwar schon über nen jahr alt aber ich hab damals nur 2 monate gespielt und jetzt erst wieder vor 2 monaten oder so angefangen. Es war quasi liebe auf den Zweiten Blick. Beim ersten mal war mir alles zu komplex und zu langatmig. Aber nun muss ich sagen macht mir das spiel richtig spass. Ich werde mich wohl einer Spielercorp anschliessen (IGS/R0ADKILL). Und einen Zweiten account hab ich mir besorgt um einen char als Industry Spec zu machen. Mein mainchar ist mehr aufs kämpfe spezialisiert derzeit. Lasst euch vom market nich entmutigen mit seinen tausenden items. Erstmal sind nur ein paar wichtig und hinter den rest kommt man dann langsam von alleine und mit hilfe der anderen spieler. Ein bißchen Englisch sollte man beherschen, muss man zwar nicht aber es ist halt ein internationaler Server. Und in sachen PVP, nun das schiff ist weg, ja. Aber man sollte sein schiff immer versichern! So kriegt man wenigstens das Geld fürs Schiff wieder. Dann sind "nur" die Module weg, was je Modul-Tech/ausführungs stufe aber auch sehr teuer sein kann. In PVP Corps kriegt man seine ausrüstung zum teil gestellt, dafür zahlt man auch 50% oder mehr Corp Tax. Aber das is bei jeder Corp anders geregelt.
Nun hier mal mein mybuffed profil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://my.buffed.de/user/145464/allgemein Ich steh dazu ein Eve-Online spieler zu sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zyondor (24. November 2007)

Moin Moin,

bekenne mich hiermit auch als Eve-Online Spieler, sicherlich nicht zu übersehen bei dem Avatar.

Spiele mittlerweile fast 1 Jahr Eve und finde es immer noch sehr sehr genial. Zwar mittlerweile nicht mehr soo intensiv wie früher wg Studium, doch lese ich täglich Forum und skille nach und nach meine Chars.

Mittlerweile hat mein Hauptchar seine 10 mille an skillpoints geknackt und skillt fröhlich richtig Raven mit t2 fitting. Meine zwei anderen Chars gegen einerseits Ebenfalls auf Missionrunning und der andere auf Leadership zum booster meines Hauptchars beim minen.

Fly Safe Zyondor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arsokan (27. November 2007)

<- Spielt auch das beste MMO derzeit am Markt. 

Ist zwar extrem Komplex, wenn man alles bedenkt, aber genau das macht den Reiz aus. Meine Char's haben 22 Millionen und 12 Millionen Skillpunkte. 

Nun warte ich auf Trinity...der Trailer lässt einen echt das Wasser in den Augen stehen. Kann es kaum erwarten meine Kronos zu bekommen!

Um die Linksammlung etwas zu vervollständigen:

Neue und extrem gut aufgemachte Website vorallen um POS und 0.0 Systemverwaltung:
http://eve-guides.com/index.php

Battleclinic (sollte jeden ein Begriff sein!):
http://www.battleclinic.com/

EvE-Mon (Wie du nutzt das noch net!):
http://evemon.battleclinic.com/

Cassandras POS Calculator:
http://www.cassandraslight.com/mypos.htm

EvE Fitting Tool:
http://myeve.eve-online.com/ingameboard.as...threadID=548883

Anmerkung: Das EvE Fitting Tool ist derzeit anscheinend "Schwebend". Der Link auf Page1 ist nicht aktuell. Daher solltet ihr durch den Beitrag auf Seite 20-25 gehen. Da gibt es einen Link zu einer Downloadversion und eine Beta mit den Trinity Schiffen (die Skills sind nicht mit SiSi konform, aber sonst stimmt alles!). 

Markt und Co:
http://eve-central.com/home/


So long...Fly safe and have always an upgraded Clone....


----------



## Gnadelwarz (29. November 2007)

Sehr nice, kannte ich teils auch noch nich. Aber ich bin ja auch noch Relativ neu in Eve! Achja, baut euch vieleicht auch mal nen mybuffed profil über eve, siehe meines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://my.buffed.de/user/145464/allgemein
Achja, hier noch eine sehr hilfreiche seite für Mission Runner wie mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://eve-survival.org die seite is für den Ingame Browser Optimiert und hat auch sonst noch nette links.


----------



## Nakatochi (29. November 2007)

Hi alle

Mache mal einen Thread auf für die ganzen Links.

MfG
Nakatochi


----------



## Gias (3. Dezember 2007)

oi spiele es auch nach nem guten jahr pause wieder 
die community ist definitiv eine der besten imo

und das mit den schiffen verlieren:
man sollte halt nur das fliegen was man sich auch leisten kann zu verlieren
hab auch schon einige schiffe verloren aber wenn man die versichert und nicht
immer sein ganzes geld fuer das groeste schiff das man kriegen kann ausgibt
ist das auch kein problem -zumal in eve sind die groessten schiffe nicht immer die
besten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



an die non eve-spieler :
versichern = zahlst ca 10% vom preis drauf und bekommst dann ca 80% vom preis des schiffes zurueck
falls dich jemand hochjagt


flieg momentan eine Vexor btw dronen4tw


----------



## Nakatochi (3. Dezember 2007)

Gias schrieb:


> flieg momentan eine Vexor btw dronen4tw



Oh ein Gallente Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja bischen schwach noch das Forum hoffe das wird noch.

Und an alle die noch nicht EVE- Online getestet haben Probiert es mal aus. Habe auch viele Spiele ausprobiert und bin dann bei EVE hängen geblieben.

MfG
Nakatochi


----------



## Bubbu (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich schließe mich den positiven Meinungen nur an. Von der erster Sekunde an steht einem das ganze Spiel zur Verfügung. Die lebendige Welt ist einzigartig. Bis zu 40.000 Spieler in einem Universum sind sehr reizvoll, und einmalig.

Die Komplexität wird oft als Nachteil angesehen, das sehe ich allerdings etwas anders. Der Spieler in Eve profitiert nicht so sehr durch etrem lange Spielzeit wie in anderen MMO's, vielmehr geht es darum, einen Schritt nach dem Anderen zu machen. Je überlegter diese sind, desto schneller kommt man an's Ziel. Ich finde das Erlernen von Skills, auch wenn man nicht online ist, einen der größten Vorteile dieses Spiels. Die entscheidende Basis für die Entwicklungs des Chars ist für alle gleich. Exzessives Spielen bringt somit exzessiven Spielspaß, aber keine massiven Vorteile in Bezug auf die Eigenschaften des Chars. 

Pvp wie auch Pve sind vorhanden. Die Pve Missionen sind nicht immer spannend, das Transportieren von Ware oder das killen von Gegnern ist nichts weltbewegendes. Allerdings gibt es da noch das PVP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. Ich liebe meine Caracal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## desJardins (13. Januar 2008)

Ich habe Eve-Online seit der Beta gespielt, bis Mitte letzten Jahres. Zeitweilig sogar mit 2 Accounts. Von den Skillpoints her habe ich es in die Top 30 geschafft, aber seit Mitte letzten Jahres ist Schluß. Jeder is in Eve für seinen Werdegang verantwortlich, und du darfst dir täglich eine neue Herrausforderung suchen. Ich habe nie für den Einstieg in eine Corp bezahlt, und schon gar nicht für den Zugang in den rechtsfreien Raum.
An Eve scheiden sich die Geister - es gibt Leute die es lieben - und welche die es hassen. Beide Seiten haben ihre (nachvollziehbaren) Argumente.
Bleibt für den Anfänger nur der Trialaccount, siehe Link oben, und selbst ausprobieren, und mit den Leuten in den public channels (sinnvolles) Zeug reden.
Wer dort mehr als "blub" und "Blab" sagt, wird dort >auch< ansprechende Antworten bekommen. Der Rest der Leute kommt früher oder später auf "ignore" - die Liste ist beliebig lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheHessian (18. Januar 2008)

Ich bin komplett zu EVE umgezogen. Habe beide Accounts bei WOW gekündigt und mir zwei bei EVE geholt. Was mir jetzt noch fehlt ist ein EVE-Theme fürs myBuffed-Blog.


----------



## Gnadelwarz (18. Januar 2008)

TheHessian schrieb:


> Ich bin komplett zu EVE umgezogen. Habe beide Accounts bei WOW gekündigt und mir zwei bei EVE geholt. Was mir jetzt noch fehlt ist ein EVE-Theme fürs myBuffed-Blog.


Das fehlt mir auch noch, aber ich glaube kaum das es für so ein Nischen spiel extra nen theme eben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derog (20. Januar 2008)

... auch ich habe über weihnachten wieder begonnen eve nebenher zu spielen,
nachdem ich vor etwa 1,5 jahren im wow-wahn meinen account verkauft habe, 
mußte ich wieder neu beginnen, diesmal aber nicht als minmatar (Playing minmatar is "like going down a flight of stairs in a office chair firing an Uzi".) , sondern als caldari

was mich allerdings am meißten gefreut hat, fast alle member meiner alten corp (ascendancy inc.)
sind noch immer, oder wieder im spiel und kannten mich noch.

sowas gibts in einem spiel wie wow, bei dem sich massen von leuten tummeln eher selten

grüße, Derog (bzw ex-derog, weil der minmatar sklave hat einen neuen herren)


----------



## Tja (25. Januar 2008)

Zocke auch EvE und bin begeistert. Endlich mal wieder ein Spiel, wo man von der Fülle der Möglichkeiten erschlagen wird und selbst mitdenken darf (muss!).


----------



## Narecien (25. Januar 2008)

Hmm klingt sehr sehr interessant. Hab zwar eigentlich mit Everquest geliebäugelt aber ich kann so langsam keine Viecher mit Spitzen Ohren mehr sehen und Schwert+Schild hab ich oft genug selbst in den Händen. Da ich derzeit bei meiner Freundin bin und mir den Trial nicht ziehen kann (und dazu noch zu faul zum suchen bin) hier einige Fragen die ich gerne beantwortet hätte.

Wenn es um Weltraum Spiele geht liebe ich große Kriegsschiffe. Geben tut es die bestimmt trotzdem noch mal zur Sicherheit: Gibts es die?

Wie siehts mim Geldverdienen aus wenn man keinen Händler spielt? Hab X 2 zwar gerne gespielt aber mit meinem Schiff von System a zu Sytem z zu fliegen nur um zu bemerken das mir einer der anderen Händler den Kunden weggeschnappt hatt war frustrierend. Vor allem da ich nur Geld verdienen wollte um Kohle für Kampfschiffe zu bekommen.

Wie siehts mit dem Craftingsystem aus? Kann ich gleichzeitig  Raumkampfpilot sein und Sachen basteln?

Wie sieht das mit der Rohstoffbeschaffung aus? Wenn ich Rohstoffe Abgreifen will heißt das dann das ich mit nem entsprechend ausgestattetem Raumschiff an nem Asteroiden Klebe und den "Abernte"? Wie die ernter aus div. Sci Fi Strategiespieln. Oder kann ich mir wie in X auch später Fabriken da hinnstellen die ich nur ab und an leeren muß?

Öhm ja das wars jetzt soweit erst mal alle anderen Fragen werden sich dann im laufe der nächsten Wochen im Tut klären bzw werd ich mir online zusammensuchen.

Gruß


----------



## Zyondor (25. Januar 2008)

okay dann will ich mal versuchen auf deine fragen zu antworten.

1. ja Schlachtschiffe gibt es, sind die meist genutzte Schiife was Flotten Kämpfe anbelangen. Es gibt sogar noch größere Schiffe, die sind aber für einen Anfänger weder ratsam noch erschwinglich.

2. Zum Geld verdienen gibt es eigentlich x möglichkeiten. die standart mtheoden sind aber:
- Mining, sprich abbauen von asteroiden s.u.
- Mission-running, bedeutet das du dir von npcs aufträge holst und dise erfüllst, meist npcs übern haufen ballern oder waren von a nach b zu verschiffen.
- Handeln, das wirtschaftssystem von eve ist rein playerbasierend, sprich alles wird von spieler hergestellt und verkauft, man kann deswegen auch geschickt die faulheit der spieler ausnutzen, sprich billig irgendwo einkaufen und in einem anderem gebiet tauer wieder verkaufen, erfordert aber einen guten riecher und etwas erfahrung in den märkten von eve.

3. Nun das Craftingsystem ist recht komplex, ich bin selbst noch nicht 100% durchgestiegen. Es gibt baupläne mit denen man schiffe oder ausrüstung herstellen kann wenn man die entsprechenen skills und materialen hat, desweiteren kann man diese baupläne erforschen das sind effizienter von der zeit aber auch vom materialverbrauch sind. Ebenso kann man Baupläne erfinden, wodruch man ein bauplan eines einfachen Ausrüstungs gegenstand in einen bauplan höhrer Stufe umwandeln, aber das erfordert einiges an skills und an nötigen kapital um einige items dafür zu kaufen.

4. Die rohstoff beschaffung ist relatibv simpel. in fast jedem System gibt es asteroidenfelder. Es gibt bestimmt module mit denen man diese roids dann abbauen kann. das ergebnis ist erz das man an einer Station in baumaterialen umwandeln kann.

Wenn du weitere Fragen hast, kannst du auch bei ww.eve-online.de vorbeischauen. Dort wird neulingen immer schnell und freundlich unter die arme gegriffen, wenn sie fragen haben.

hoffe ich konnte alle klarheiten beseitigen ^^


----------



## woldemor (26. Januar 2008)

Habe eben Account erstellt suche noch Anfänger die lust haben mit mir zu zocken, werde später Online sein!


----------



## Arsokan (28. Januar 2008)

Nun, was die größe der Schiffe angeht schaut euch mal die Wikiseiten dazu an. Da ist eine der Übersichten gespeichert:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Eve_chart.jpg

Als größenvergleich: Ein Schlachtschiff ist zwischen 400 und 900 Meter lang. Diese "dicken" Pötte dort sind die jeweiligen Titans der einzelnen Fraktionen.


----------



## lambi21 (28. Januar 2008)

na, dann will ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden... ja, ich spiel auch EVE Online, mittlerweile seit über einem Jahr.
Ich würde ja sagen, ich kann's uneingeschränkt empfehlen, aber das wär gelogen. Neulinge sollten sich darüber klar sein, dass EVE um einiges komplexer ist als die meisten anderen Spiele. Hab selber mit WoW angefangen, dann vor BC aufgehört, mit BC nochmal weitergespielt und wieder aufgehört. Da ich lieber als "einsamer" spiele, gabs für mich irgendwann einfach nix mehr zu tun.
Im Gegensatz zur Aussage eines Vorredners ist EVE IMHO durchaus auch für Einzelspieler gut spielbar. Man _muss_ keiner Spieler-Corp beitreten, standardmässig ist jeder Spieler in einer NPC-Corp, die man, wenn man will, auch getrost ignorieren kann. Einem Großteil der Beschäftigungen bei EVE kann man auch ohne Corp-Unterstützung nachgehen, wird halt etwas schwieriger.

In einem stimme ich allen zu: die Community bei EVE ist sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit, so ziemlich die "erwachsenste", die ich bisher in einem Spiel erlebt habe. In diesem Sinne: wer Fragen hat: immer her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Zyonder: zu Punkt 2: stimmt nicht ganz, nicht _alles_ wird von Spielern hergestellt. "Named", "Faction", "Officer" Items können nur gefunden bzw. von NPC's gekauft werden. Aber grundsätzlich kann alles gehandelt werden. Und man ist im Gegensatz zu WoW auch nicht auf gefundene Gegenstände angewiesen, so gut wie alles lässt sich auch mit Sachen aus eigener/fremder Produktion verwirklichen.


----------



## Arsokan (29. Januar 2008)

lambi21 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zur Aussage eines Vorredners ist EVE IMHO durchaus auch für Einzelspieler gut spielbar. Man _muss_ keiner Spieler-Corp beitreten, standardmässig ist jeder Spieler in einer NPC-Corp, die man, wenn man will, auch getrost ignorieren kann. Einem Großteil der Beschäftigungen bei EVE kann man auch ohne Corp-Unterstützung nachgehen, wird halt etwas schwieriger.



Es stimmt zwar das man nicht in einer Spielercorp sein muss, aber einiges wird so schon leichter. Zum Beispiel kann ein Spieler der einer Corp beitritt bei den Agenten wofür die meisten Missionen geflogen wurden schneller bessere nutzen. Und um R&D Agenten nutzen zu können muss das Corpstanding auch einen gewissen Grad haben nicht nur das Persönliche. Ganz zu schweigen das dies ein MMOG ist und kein MSOG! 

0.0 ohne Corp wird sehr schnell eine frustrierende Angelegenheit im übrigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lambi21 (29. Januar 2008)

Arsokan schrieb:


> Und um R&D Agenten nutzen zu können muss das Corpstanding auch einen gewissen Grad haben nicht nur das Persönliche.



hm? Seit wann denn das? Die Voraussetzungen für R&D-Agenten hängen nicht mehr vom Verhältnis Ich->R&DCorp ab als alle anderen Missionsagenten von ICH->NPC-Corp. Sicher, wenn ich in ner Player-Corp bin und die n hohes Standing bei der auftragsverteilenden Corp hat, hilft mir das, aber das trifft auf alle anderen, "normalen" Agenten genauso zu. Und wie gesagt, ich hab ja durchaus erwähnt, dass es alleine schwieriger ist, aber eben nicht unerreichbar. Und ich weiss, wovon ich spreche, ich bin seit meinem Beginn vor mittlerweise fast anderhalt Jahren in ner NPC-Corp und nie in einer Spieler-Corp gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> 0.0 ohne Corp wird sehr schnell eine frustrierende Angelegenheit im übrigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Och, das hängt ganz davon ab, was man machen will und wo. Es gibt erstaunlich viele hilfsbereite und freundliche Spieler und Corps in 0.0, die "einsame" Spieler nicht zwingendermassen sofort aus dem All ballern. Man sollte halt vorher mal mit den Leuten reden, bevor man was riskiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arsokan (31. Januar 2008)

lambi21 schrieb:


> hm? Seit wann denn das? Die Voraussetzungen für R&D-Agenten hängen nicht mehr vom Verhältnis Ich->R&DCorp ab als alle anderen Missionsagenten von ICH->NPC-Corp. Sicher, wenn ich in ner Player-Corp bin und die n hohes Standing bei der auftragsverteilenden Corp hat, hilft mir das, aber das trifft auf alle anderen, "normalen" Agenten genauso zu. Und wie gesagt, ich hab ja durchaus erwähnt, dass es alleine schwieriger ist, aber eben nicht unerreichbar. Und ich weiss, wovon ich spreche, ich bin seit meinem Beginn vor mittlerweise fast anderhalt Jahren in ner NPC-Corp und nie in einer Spieler-Corp gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nun, dann schau dir nochmal die Beschreibungen der R&D Agent's an. 

R&D Agent Vorraussetzung:


> You need a minimum effective corp standing of at least 4.70, in addition to an effective faction, corp or personal standing of at least 6.70 to use this agent



Anderer (in diesen Fall "Internal Security"):


> You need an effective faction, corp, or personal standing of at least 4.70 to use this agent



Ein R&D setzt immer auch ein minimum an Corpstanding und nicht nur die persönlichen Standings vorraus. 

Ferner sind die erzielten R&D Points direkt von deinen Standings und den Q-Level der Agenten abhängig. Je höher diese Werte um so mehr Points gibt es. Im übrigen zählen die täglichen R&D Missions zu den Storylinecounter. 

Und dann gibt es noch einen 2. Grund: Eine NPC Corp kann keine POS bauen da kein Mitglied die entsprechenden Rollen und Rechte hat um eine solche zu anchorn oder zu betreiben. Und eine POS kann nur für eine Corp anchored werden. Mit einem medium Tower kannst du exact 3 Advanced Labs, 3 Standardlabs und 3 Corphangararrays versorgen. Und es gibt noch Powergrid für eine Shipbay. Da du in Highsec nicht wirklich defence benötigst ein perfectes Setup. Alternativ kannst du 1-2 Hangararrays weglassen für Turrets, je nach benötigten Schutz. Im übrigen eine sehr sinnvolle Anwendung um Mondblockaden als Sov-Schutz einzurichten. . .


----------



## lambi21 (1. Februar 2008)

Arsokan schrieb:


> Nun, dann schau dir nochmal die Beschreibungen der R&D Agent's an.



Darauf hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie geachtet... Wundert mich aber, da ich problemlos R&D-Agenten benutzen kann, und dass, obwohl ich seit Beginn _nur_ in ner NPC-Corp bin. Vielleicht ist das etwas anders zu deuten: um den Agenten zu nutzen, braucht man auf jeden Fall ein Corp-Standing (bei der R&D-Corp) von 4.70, und dazu ein Standing von 6.70 bei dem Agenten (was man ja auch durch z.B. Faction-Standings erreichen kann). Für den Internal Security-Agenten brauch ich das Standing nur bei einem der drei Optionen (Faction, Corp oder Personal). 
Lässt sich alles ohne grössere Probleme auch solo erreichen, dauert halt etwas länger.
Abgesehen davon, dass R&D-Agenten seit Abschaffung der Lotterie eh nicht mehr so wertvoll sind wie früher.



> Ferner sind die erzielten R&D Points direkt von deinen Standings und den Q-Level der Agenten abhängig. Je höher diese Werte um so mehr Points gibt es. Im übrigen zählen die täglichen R&D Missions zu den Storylinecounter.



Und? Wie gesagt, ich habe nie behauptet, dass es alleine einfacher ist. Standings kann ich auch solo aufbauen, dauert halt länger.



> Und dann gibt es noch einen 2. Grund: Eine NPC Corp kann keine POS bauen da kein Mitglied die entsprechenden Rollen und Rechte hat um eine solche zu anchorn oder zu betreiben. Und eine POS kann nur für eine Corp anchored werden. Mit einem medium Tower kannst du exact 3 Advanced Labs, 3 Standardlabs und 3 Corphangararrays versorgen. Und es gibt noch Powergrid für eine Shipbay. Da du in Highsec nicht wirklich defence benötigst ein perfectes Setup. Alternativ kannst du 1-2 Hangararrays weglassen für Turrets, je nach benötigten Schutz. Im übrigen eine sehr sinnvolle Anwendung um Mondblockaden als Sov-Schutz einzurichten. . .



Das stimmt allerdings, das ist einer der Spielaspekte, die man in einer NPC-Corp nicht erreichen kann. POS gehen auf jeden Fall um einiges leichter in ner Player-Corp. High-Sec-POS sind zwar auch solo möglich (eigene Ein-Spieler-Corp gründen, macht u.U. die Standing-Voraussetzungen einfacher), erfordern aber einen _gewaltigen_ Aufwand. Ich kenn zwar welche, die sich das mal angetan haben, aber für mich ist das zuviel Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw, brauchst mir nicht erklären, wie POS's funktionieren, ich bin nicht umsonst schon ne Weile dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bleib dabei: solo ist nicht alles so einfach wie in ner Player-Corp, aber trotzdem gut möglich (mit einigen Ausnahmen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## desJardins (4. Februar 2008)

lambi21 schrieb:


> hm? Seit wann denn das? Die Voraussetzungen für R&D-Agenten hängen nicht mehr vom Verhältnis Ich->R&DCorp ab als alle anderen Missionsagenten von ICH->NPC-Corp. Sicher, wenn ich in ner Player-Corp bin und die n hohes Standing bei der auftragsverteilenden Corp hat, hilft mir das, aber das trifft auf alle anderen, "normalen" Agenten genauso zu. Und wie gesagt, ich hab ja durchaus erwähnt, dass es alleine schwieriger ist, aber eben nicht unerreichbar. Und ich weiss, wovon ich spreche, ich bin seit meinem Beginn vor mittlerweise fast anderhalt Jahren in ner NPC-Corp und nie in einer Spieler-Corp gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der übliche Fehler mal wieder. "Corp-Standing" ist das Verhältnis von <dir> zur Corp des R&D Agenten. Du kannst nämlich erst dann dort dein Projekt starten, wenn du das notwendige Standing aufweist. Und erst wenn du dein Projekt beim R&D Agenten gestartet hast, kannst auch für ihn arbeiten.
Vorher sind Missionen für andere Agenten der Corp des R&D Agenten angesagt, bis das erforderliche Standing erreicht ist.


----------



## lambi21 (6. Februar 2008)

desJardins schrieb:


> Der übliche Fehler mal wieder. "Corp-Standing" ist das Verhältnis von <dir> zur Corp des R&D Agenten. Du kannst nämlich erst dann dort dein Projekt starten, wenn du das notwendige Standing aufweist. Und erst wenn du dein Projekt beim R&D Agenten gestartet hast, kannst auch für ihn arbeiten.
> Vorher sind Missionen für andere Agenten der Corp des R&D Agenten angesagt, bis das erforderliche Standing erreicht ist.



Kein Fehler, nur missverständlich von mir formuliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich _meinte_, dass die Voraussetzungen für R&D-Agenten von meinem Standing abhängen und nicht (ausschließlich) von der Corp, der ich angehöre. Du hast natürlich recht, ich kann erst für ihn arbeiten, wenn ich ein Projekt bei ihm laufen habe, wofür ich wieder ein entsprechendes Standing brauche (_ähnlich_ wie bei Missionsagenten, für lvl4-Missionen brauch ich auch erstmal entsprechenden Ruf bei der Corp/Faction). Aber eben nicht zwingendermassen meine Corp, sonst wäre es für NPC-Corp-Spieler ja unmöglich, R&D-Agenten zu nutzen.

Und damit macht auch das


> You need a minimum effective corp standing of at least 4.70, in addition to an effective faction, corp or personal standing of at least 6.70 to use this agent


von Arsokan Sinn. Um nen R&D-Agenten zu benutzen, braucht man zwingendermassen ein entsprechendes Standing bei der R&D-Corp. Missionsagenten kann ich ja auch nutzen, wenn nur mein Faction-Standing hoch genug ist.


----------



## Dumáh Teldrassil (16. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Neu Grafik im Spiel super geil...der Preis ist auch etwas runter gegangen ich zocks gerade im mom lieber als WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellbabe (27. Februar 2008)

Ich muß auch gestehen, daß ich dieses unscheinbare Spiel seit mehr als 1,5 Jahre spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Das schöne an dem Spiel ist, daß Du dich frei entfalten kannst..willste PvP bitte, willst Traden/Basteln auch net schlecht und miner werden meist immer gerne gesehen. Es ist halt so, daß alles durch das RL-Skillen Zeit braucht um was vernünftig zu können - aber haste einmal dein "Zwischenziel" sei es ein besseres Schiff, Producingskill, etc. haste sofort wieder ein neues Spielzeug im Blick. Und als Neuling wird dir sehr gut geholfen, da im sogenannten Hilfechannel wirklich gute Spieler sind, die deine Frage -auch wenn sie schon zum 100sten mal gestellt worden ist- immer wieder gerne beantwortet wird. Aber so "leicht" wie WoW oder andere Spiele (bis lvl xxx, dann suche noch irgendwelche besonderen Sachen und du bist über) ist es beileibe nicht. Aber wer sich durchbeißt, spielt das zur Zeit wohl mit Abstand bester MMOG.


----------



## Kalvasflam (29. Februar 2008)

Habe mir den Thread mal durchgelesen und bin wirklich begeistert. Ich stehe zwar grundsätzlich eher auf ein Fantasy-Szenario, aber die Freiheit, die sich einem in Eve bietet, scheint genau das zu sein, was ich suche. Daher meine Frage, kann ich mir unbesorgt die deutsche Version des Spiels zulegen oder ist die in irgendeiner Art und Weise geschnitten?


----------



## Zyondor (29. Februar 2008)

öhm geschnitten?? nein absolut nicht, wüsste auch nicht was man da schneiden sollte dan man bisher keine avatare hat sondern nur die schiffe sieht in denen der spieler sitzt.


den client kannst du dir kostenlos runterladen und 14 tage lang testen


----------



## Nagroth (5. März 2008)

Ich glaube ich muß mich nun auch als begeisteter EVE Spieler outen.
Schade das ich erst jetzt auf das Game gekommen bin. Das Schicksal wollte es wohl das ich zuerst WOW und HDRO spiele.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (5. März 2008)

Das selbe bei mir.

past: uo, ryzom, wow, hdro

present: eve + hdro

future: eve + aoc


----------



## Bevgev (16. Mai 2008)

Jo hier ich bin auch ein EvE´ler. Habe zuvor 2 1/2 Jahre WoW gespielt und da war jetzt einfach die Luft raus. Also habe ich im Dezember mit EvE angefangen. Am anfang dachte ich noch: Oh Gott was mache ich hier? Aber inzwischen habe ich eine super Corp gefunden mit netten Leuten die mir auch bei Fragen helfen. Und was soll ich sagen mir macht es richtig spaß. Und wenn man keinen bock auf missis oder so hat, oder man nebenher Formulare ausfüllt kann man auch in ruhe Minern ;-)


----------



## Nagroth (19. Mai 2008)

Willkommen im Club!


----------



## Master Grow (8. Juni 2008)

Hi,

Also ich bin Absoluter EvE-online Fan. 

Es ist halt sehr langwirig. d.h. um gut zu werden, richtig gut, muss man schon 1-2 jahre spielen.
Man kann zwar vorher auch schon was erreichen, aber das meiste kommt halt erst nach der Zeit.
Das finde ICH zum beispiel sehr gut! 

Eve ist kein Spiel das man nach nem Jahr wieder in die Ecke stell weil man alles gewonnen, gefunden, erreicht hat. sondern da geht es erst richtig los.

Man hat zwar immer mal Situtationen, in denen man auf der stelle steht. Doch der nächste Schritt kommt.


Es ist halt für längere Zeit gedacht.

Wenn mich heute jemand fragen würde:

^^hey, ich will paar wochen Eve spielen^^

würd ich ihm sagen:

^^Eve spielt man nicht paar wochen sondern, ganz oder gar nicht.^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Hier mal ein kleiner link, wie es so im Kampf bei Eve aussieht und abläuft.

Eve link


Also viel spass


----------



## Mesca77 (31. Juli 2008)

Seit September 2004 dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Master Grow (6. August 2008)

Eve forever


----------



## s0nx (21. Dezember 2008)

ich würde es gerne mal testen aber auf der seite wo man sich anmelden soll für den trial geht nicht mehr , kommt nen 404 fehler .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arsokan (22. Dezember 2008)

s0nx schrieb:


> ich würde es gerne mal testen aber auf der seite wo man sich anmelden soll für den trial geht nicht mehr , kommt nen 404 fehler ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Versuch es mal hier:
https://secure.eve-online.com/ft/FreeTrialS...aspx?aid=103543


----------



## Belmarduk (27. Dezember 2008)

doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belmarduk (27. Dezember 2008)

Seit Anfang 2006 dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DragonDNS (28. Dezember 2008)

Bin jetzt seit einem Jahr dabei und kann es wirklich nur jedem empfehlen. Vielleicht kennt ihr das schon, aber irgendjemand hatte mal ne tolle Idee, die Lernkurven von verschiedenen MMOs zu vergleichen, raus gekommen ist das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X1Alpha (5. Januar 2009)

EvE hat mich mittlerweile auch in seinen Bann gezogen Oo Nach dem dritten Trialaccount hats bei mir gefunkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und es ist einfach ein geiles spiel.


----------



## Orby (15. Januar 2009)

Habe am anfang diesen Monats 5 freitage bekommen und da habe ich wieder richtig lust bekommen und bin seit heute wieder dabei alle guten dinge sind 3 heists doch.
Meiner meinung ist es wichtig wenn man anfängt das man jemanden hat oder findet der einen an die hand nimmt und einem alles erklärt sonst wirds in der regel wie bei mir ein kurzer Ausflug ins EvE univers


----------



## buhmmler (16. Januar 2009)

Orby schrieb:


> Habe am anfang diesen Monats 5 freitage bekommen und da habe ich wieder richtig lust bekommen und bin seit heute wieder dabei alle guten dinge sind 3 heists doch.
> Meiner meinung ist es wichtig wenn man anfängt das man jemanden hat oder findet der einen an die hand nimmt und einem alles erklärt sonst wirds in der regel wie bei mir ein kurzer Ausflug ins EvE univers



Würde EvE euch gerne richtig spielen aber wie du schon schreibst einen der einem alles zeigt und erklärt sowas wäre echt toll um voll einsteigen zu können. Habs ja auch satt dieses doofe WoW ^^


----------



## Arsokan (16. Januar 2009)

buhmmler schrieb:


> Würde EvE euch gerne richtig spielen aber wie du schon schreibst einen der einem alles zeigt und erklärt sowas wäre echt toll um voll einsteigen zu können. Habs ja auch satt dieses doofe WoW ^^


Wenn wer ne Einstiegshilfe braucht sollte einfach die Augen offen halten. Es gibt sehr viele Corps die gerne neue Mitglieder aufnehmen und denen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen. Auch deutschsprachig, wobei gerade das Internationale hier sehr nett ist. Je mehr Zeitzonen abgedeckt werden um so eher kann deine Corp reagieren. Es gibt sehr viele Allianzen die so über die Welt verteilt sind das sie quasi eine 23/7 Präsenz haben daher.


----------



## Volun (16. Januar 2009)

auf der deutschen eve Seite http://www.eve-online.de kannst du im Forum schreiben, dass du neu bist und nach einer Corp sucht, welche Dir unter die Arme greift.

Habe vor einigen Tagen auch reingeschrieben. Wenn ich zusammenrechne habe ich im Forum und Ingame insgesamt ca. 15 Corps gefunden, welche mich gerne aufnehmen würden als Neuling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas gibts in anderen mmorpgs nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X1Alpha (16. Januar 2009)

Kann ich bestätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Extrem viele hilfsbereite und freundliche Menschen.


----------



## buhmmler (16. Januar 2009)

Volun schrieb:


> auf der deutschen eve Seite http://www.eve-online.de kannst du im Forum schreiben, dass du neu bist und nach einer Corp sucht, welche Dir unter die Arme greift.
> 
> Habe vor einigen Tagen auch reingeschrieben. Wenn ich zusammenrechne habe ich im Forum und Ingame insgesamt ca. 15 Corps gefunden, welche mich gerne aufnehmen würden als Neuling
> 
> ...



Danke schaue da auf jeden fall mal rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Zedan Vasquez (17. Januar 2009)

Wie schon jemand zuvor schrieb, sieht man 90% der Zeit seinem Schiff zu, wie es automatisiert irgendwo hinfliegt. Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern es Sinn macht, sich als Anfänger sofort irgendwo ins PvP-Getümmel zu stürzen, die Missionsfliegerei zumindest ist extrem langweilig. So fliegt man 10-15 Minuten zum Missionsziel, ballert schnell ein Schiff weg, lootet dieses, um erneut einen 10-15-minütigen Rückflug anzutreten.
Worin besteht eigentlich diese schier unendliche Komplexität des Spiels, von der immer die Rede ist? Ich finde den Einstieg in das Spiel nicht sonderlich kompliziert, so wie immer gesagt wird. Die Optionen sind sehr überschaubar und für meinen Geschmack ein wenig sehr begrenzt. Die X Millionen Items, die sich im Game befinden mögen, machen für mich noch kein komplexes Spiel.
Vielfältige gameplaytechnische Möglichkeiten suche ich bisher vergebens.


----------



## buhmmler (17. Januar 2009)

Zedan schrieb:


> Wie schon jemand zuvor schrieb, sieht man 90% der Zeit seinem Schiff zu, wie es automatisiert irgendwo hinfliegt. Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern es Sinn macht, sich als Anfänger sofort irgendwo ins PvP-Getümmel zu stürzen, die Missionsfliegerei zumindest ist extrem langweilig. So fliegt man 10-15 Minuten zum Missionsziel, ballert schnell ein Schiff weg, lootet dieses, um erneut einen 10-15-minütigen Rückflug anzutreten.
> Worin besteht eigentlich diese schier unendliche Komplexität des Spiels, von der immer die Rede ist? Ich finde den Einstieg in das Spiel nicht sonderlich kompliziert, so wie immer gesagt wird. Die Optionen sind sehr überschaubar und für meinen Geschmack ein wenig sehr begrenzt. Die X Millionen Items, die sich im Game befinden mögen, machen für mich noch kein komplexes Spiel.
> Vielfältige gameplaytechnische Möglichkeiten suche ich bisher vergebens.



jopp so ist es mir auch vorgekommen in der Trial^^, deshalb such ich wen der es mir man ganz doll und lang erklärt und das am besten auf nem ts server^^


----------



## Gnadelwarz (18. Januar 2009)

Erstmal, für alle die einigermaßen Englisch können und neu im Spiel sind, bewerbt euch bei der EVE University (http://www.eve-ivy.com/). Das ist eine Corp die sich darauf Spezialisiert hat Neulinge in EVE aufzunehmen und ihnen ins spiel zu helfen. Es gibt Workshops zu verschiedenen Themen und anderes bei ihnen. Ob es auch Deutschsprachige "Dozenten" gibt ist mir leider nicht bekannt. Aber jeder der einigermaßen Englisch kann sollte damit klar kommen.

Zweitens. Die Trial Zeit von EVE (14 Tage normal, 21 Tage mit Steam) ist viel zu Kurz um alles zu sehen. Ihr seht nur das was im Empire Passiert. Nun da beschränkt sich das meistens auf ein paar sachen: Missionen Fliegen, Handel, Produktion, Mining. Wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr euch auch noch einer der Staaten anschliessen und bei den Faction Wars mit Mischen. (Hab ich selber noch nicht gemacht) Zuerst seit ihr in einer der Starter Corporations in die jeder kommt, auch wenn man eine Spieler Corp verlässt kommt man wieder in diese NPC Corp.

Will man nun weiter ins Spiel einsteigen so sucht man sich eine Spieler Corp. Da sollte man beachten das bestimmte Corps sich auf ein oder Mehere Spezielle felder des Spiels konzentrieren. Mission Runner Corps, PVP Corps. Reine Production/Mining/Forschungs Corps. Corps die sich auf die Pruduktion von Capitals Spezialisert haben etc. Und Corps die von allem ein bischen machen oder 2-3 Felder.

Man sucht sich eine Corp die zu einem Passt die Corp guckt meist selber das die neuen Spieler und ihre Interessen mit denen der Corp übereinstimmen. Es gibt Corps mit festen strengen Regeln und auch welche mit eher lockeren Regeln.

Hat man sich nun z. B. einer der etwas größeren Corps angeschlossen die in einer der größerem Allianzen bzw Koalitionen ist so hat man zugriff auf den sogenannten No Sec bereich, 0.0. Das ist der "gesetzlose" Raum des Spiels wo kein NPC dir helfen wird wenn du angegriffen wirst. Hier bestimmen die Großen Allianzen/Koaltionen wo es lang geht. Hier gibt es die besten Resourcen. Hier kann man Systeme/Regionen erobern und für seine Allianze "Claimen". Hier wird es richtig Interessant. Hier werden größere kriege um die besten Teile des Kuchens geführt. Hier wird Diplomatie zwischen die Allianzen betrieben. Es wird Spioniert. Es wird betrogen etc. Das ist so gewollt und das macht es spannend. Hier offenbart sich erst die Komplexität des Spieles.

Es gibt auch den Lowsec. den bereich mit einer Sicherheit von 0.4-0.1. Hier gibt es zwar Theoretisch NPC wachen aber diese reagieren so langsam bis fast garnich das sie kaum der Rede wert sind. Hier gibt es auch gute Resourcen. Und es gibt dort meist auch gute Angebote auf dem Martkt. Das ganze hat aber einen Haken. 

Der Lowsec ist die Spielwiese der Pirtan Corps. Diese haben sich darauf Spezialisiert andere SPieler die Arglos in diese Systeme fliegen ohne begleitschutz etc zu überfallen. Sie werden "Getacklet", das heisst sie werden am schnellen fliegen und am Wegwarpen gehindert (dafür gibt es spezielle Module) sozusagen das Crowd control system wenn man so will. Nun kommt es drauf an. Entweder wird das Opfer sofort abgeschossen und die ladung/module die das überstehen werden geplündert. Oder der Spieler wird Erpresst einen batzen seiner hart erarbeiteten ISK zu "Spenden" damit er heil davon kommt. Hier würden in andere spielen wohl sofort Tickets geschrieben. In EVE bringt das nichts. Es gehört zum Spiel.

Hm ich denke das war ein kleiner anschnitt von dem was in EVE möglich ist. Ich habe nicht alles angesprochen was möglich ist. Einiges wird man erst nach einigen Monaten machen können da man zuerst den Skill dafür erreichen muss. Und das geschieht in EVE über die Zeit.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

danke für die ausführliche Erklärung^^


----------



## Meruca (3. März 2009)

Habs immer mal wieder gespielt und auf Eis gelegt da in WoW zu viel zu tun war.
Nach dem letzten ach so tollen "Casual Add On" WotLK hab ich WoW nun komplett den Rücken gekehrt und bin wieder in Eve eingestiegen.
Nun ham wir ne kleine PVP Corp seit wenigen tagen die nur aus leuten besteht die schon lange zusammenspielen und unsere erste kriegserklärung die in 2 tagen anläuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


_Meruca_


----------



## Fedaykin (15. März 2009)

Gnadelwarz schrieb:


> fullquote



Und auch ein Dankeschön von meiner Seite aus. Es handelt sich zwar um Informationen die ich bereits habe, dennoch liest es sich wunderbar und bestärkt mich in meinem Entschluss wieder mit EvE anzufangen....Und gestern habe ich tatsächlich mal WoW deinstalliert...nach rnd. 3,5 Jahren....schönes Gefühl.


----------



## Exeone (15. März 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Und auch ein Dankeschön von meiner Seite aus. Es handelt sich zwar um Informationen die ich bereits habe, dennoch liest es sich wunderbar und bestärkt mich in meinem Entschluss wieder mit EvE anzufangen....Und gestern habe ich tatsächlich mal WoW deinstalliert...nach rnd. 3,5 Jahren....schönes Gefühl.



Na herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser Endscheidung du wirst es nicht bereuen und Willkommen in eve evtl sieht man sich ja im all


----------



## Fedaykin (15. März 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> evtl sieht man sich ja im all



Na hoffentlich...


----------



## Gromthar (15. März 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich...


Sei vorsichtig mit dem was du dir wünschst. Das könnte dich bei EvE schnell zumindest ein Schiff ärmer machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meruca (15. März 2009)

Wäre doch toll wenn die leutz von Buffed auch Ingame mal n paar Fäden spinnen würden im Sinne von helfen und evtl auch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (15. März 2009)

Meruca schrieb:


> Wäre doch toll wenn die leutz von Buffed auch Ingame mal n paar Fäden spinnen würden im Sinne von helfen und evtl auch mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt, ein paar nette und vollgestopfte Frachter im LowSec und 0.0 wären fein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggl (18. März 2009)

Habe heute mit der Trial angefangen. Ich muss echt sagen: WOW. Nach dem Tutorial hat sich bei mir ein Gefühl eingestellt was sagte: "so, und was mach ich jetzt?". Das ist einfach ein tolles Gefühl. Dieses Gefühl von Freiheit hatte ich zuletzt bei "X-Beyond the Frontier" und "Freelancer". Ok, habe ja bisher erst ein paar Stunden gespielt, aber ich bin jetzt schon begeistert, wie man sicher merkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Hätte ich morgen keinen Frühdienst, würde, so denke ich, die nacht im EVE Universum im wahrsten sinne im Flug vergehen.

Naja, wollte eben mal hier meine Anfangsbegeisterung loswerden. Ich hoffe die bleibt mir auch noch die nächste Zeit erhalten. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im Spiel. Mein name dort ist wie mein Name hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (19. März 2009)

Meruca schrieb:


> Wäre doch toll wenn die leutz von Buffed auch Ingame mal n paar Fäden spinnen würden im Sinne von helfen und evtl auch mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Find ich super, habs endlich mal installiert und tummel mich nun unter dem Namen Noregar im Spiel. Hab dich mal in mein Adressbuch aufgenommen, stell dich mal drauf ein, dass ich viele viele Fragen haben werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fly save


----------



## Altsahir (14. Mai 2009)

Soooo,


wow Abo ist gekündigt, und die eve-trial in einen Vollaccount umgewandelt. Dafür habe ich allerdings 3 (Trial-) Anläufe innerhalb eines Jahres benötigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht im Moment einen Riesenspass, ich stecke gerade in der Epic Arc Mission und lerne gerade Destroyer und salvaging... 

Lobend möchte ich die vielen Änderungen des letzten Addons für newbies erwähnen, die Verbesserung des Interfaces (u.a. Skill-Queue) und die Überarbeitung der Tutorials ist klasse und erleichtert (ein wenig) den Einstieg.

Gruß Ricc Deckard


----------



## Chuck Norris (16. Mai 2009)

Auch Chuck Norris bekennt sich als gernspielender Kapselpilot o7 Fly Safe everyone

Wer ingame ein wenig plaudern möchte ich bin erreichbar als Thuramnor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regesas (20. Mai 2009)

Ihr könnt gerne mir Ingame oder per Eve Mail ein paar fragen stellen. Saganes heiß ich. 


Ingame hab ich schon durch buffed ein paar Leute kennengelernt. Mr Gnadel hat aber ein -1 Standing zu meiner Corp! Komm du mir nur in ein Wurmloch oder ins 0,0 ^^


----------



## Klos1 (21. Mai 2009)

Ich überlege mir derzeit auch anzufangen. Würde mich schon reizen. Allerdings schreckt es mich auch wiederum ab, daß doch viele der Ansicht sind, daß das Spiel sehr komplex ist. Leider hätte ich nicht die Zeit mich jeden Tag stundenlang vor dem Bildschirm zu setzen. Vielmehr würde es auf ca. 5-6 Stunden in der Woche herauslaufen. Würde das überhaupt Sinn machen, oder ist das einfach zu wenig Zeit, um in die komplexe Materie reinzukommen?


----------



## Arsokan (22. Mai 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir derzeit auch anzufangen. Würde mich schon reizen. Allerdings schreckt es mich auch wiederum ab, daß doch viele der Ansicht sind, daß das Spiel sehr komplex ist. Leider hätte ich nicht die Zeit mich jeden Tag stundenlang vor dem Bildschirm zu setzen. Vielmehr würde es auf ca. 5-6 Stunden in der Woche herauslaufen. Würde das überhaupt Sinn machen, oder ist das einfach zu wenig Zeit, um in die komplexe Materie reinzukommen?



Hängt davon ab, was du machen willst. Derzeit spiele ich nicht mehr als 2-3h die Woche (habe zu viel zu tun Beruflich). 
Kampfausflüge fallen da türlicherweise flach. Aber es gibt ja noch mehr.
Derzeit handel ich viel und mach so mit 5-10 Min Marketscan mehrere Millionen am Tag völlig Streßfrei. Und da das "Leveln" ja in Echtzeit läuft (deine Skills laufen auch ausgelogt weiter) und mit der Queueplanung 24h im Voraus geplant werden kann ziehe ich grade ein paar Skills nach die ich demnächst gebrauchen kann. 

Gab mal einen der hat ein Experiment gemacht: Er hat nen 2. Account aufgemacht, diesen 1 Millionen ISK zugeschickt und den in Jita geparkt (Haupttradesystem). Innerhalb von 1 Woche hatte der die erste Milliarde auf dem Konto...Auch mit wenig Zeit/Einsatz kann man durchaus dieses Spiel spielen. 
Und ja, es ist sehr komplex. Aber wie das meist mit komplexen Dingen ist ist nicht alles für dich und die derzeitige Situation relevant. 
Dein wichtigste Skill ist hierbei die Fähigkeit die Informationen zu filtern, wie in jeden guten Spiel.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (22. Mai 2009)

Das wird sicher neben den ca. 6 Stunden Spielen in Eve auf 12 Stunden am Heraussuchen der Informationen aus den Internetseiten hinauslaufen (so über den Daumen gepeilt). Danach, wenn der Stil gefunden is und die Skillzeiten länger als 2 Tage, sind ein paar Wochenstunden kein Problem.


----------



## Stampeete (27. Mai 2009)

Das ist ja das schöne in EVE. Im Grunde muss man nichtmal online sein um erfolge zu erzielen... Nur um ISK zu verdinenen, was natürlich wichtig ist aber mit der zeit auch sehr schnell geht!


----------



## HomerDOHSimpson (6. Dezember 2009)

Wie lange spielt man eigentlich das Spiel um einen Kreuzer wie Hyperion zu bekommen. Also das Lernen und wie man an die unmengen der Kohle rankommt.
Kauft man solche Schiffe überhaupt oder kriegt man sowas erst in einer Gilde?


----------



## Kildarian (6. Dezember 2009)

HomerDOHSimpson schrieb:


> Wie lange spielt man eigentlich das Spiel um einen Kreuzer wie Hyperion zu bekommen. Also das Lernen und wie man an die unmengen der Kohle rankommt.
> Kauft man solche Schiffe überhaupt oder kriegt man sowas erst in einer Gilde?



Hm. Hyperion ist wohl ein Battleship, also Schlachtschiff auf Deutsch und kein Kreuzer (wenn ich jetzt nicht total irre).

Den Kreuzer kannst Du eigentlich recht schnell fliegen und Dir leisten. Da Du am Anfang doppelt so schnell lernst (Bonus für Neueinsteiger) solltest Du nach 2 Wochen Kreuzer fliegen können. Nach einem Monat hast Du dann auch alle möglichen Skills, damit der Kreuzer auch viel T2 fitten kann.

Schlachtschiffe dauern ungleich länger, da Du dafür echt einiges mehr an Skills benötigst.

Leisten kann man sich die Schiffe alle selbst (wenn Du sie Dir nicht regelmäßig unterm Allerwertesten wegblasen läßt). Du fährst mit der Zeit ja auch immer mehr Kohle ein.


----------



## Arsokan (7. Dezember 2009)

Kildarian schrieb:


> Hm. Hyperion ist wohl ein Battleship, also Schlachtschiff auf Deutsch und kein Kreuzer (wenn ich jetzt nicht total irre).
> 
> Den Kreuzer kannst Du eigentlich recht schnell fliegen und Dir leisten. Da Du am Anfang doppelt so schnell lernst (Bonus für Neueinsteiger) solltest Du nach 2 Wochen Kreuzer fliegen können. Nach einem Monat hast Du dann auch alle möglichen Skills, damit der Kreuzer auch viel T2 fitten kann.
> 
> ...



Korrekt, der Hyperion ist ein Schlachtschiff. Die Abstufung ist in etwa so: Frigatte, Zerstörer, Kreuzer, Schlachtkreuzer, Schlachtschiff, Träger, Dreadnought, Superträger,.... Fliegende Stadt aka Titan - was die Größe anbelangt. 
Aber wie im waren Leben: Größe ist nicht alles!

Nur weil du nen Schlachtschiff nach 1.5 Wochen besteigen kannst (ja, das geht) heist das nicht das du das auch nutzen kannst. Gerade die Hyper ist ein sehr skillintensives Schlachtschiff da Powergrid und CPU etwas niedrig sind im Grunde um das mit der dicksten Wumme zu versehen. Da brauchste schon die ganzen Supportskills auf max um das richtig auszurüsten. Das alleine sind locker 4-6 Monate. Dann alle Gunneryskills (hat ausser dmg keine sonstigen Boni wie Tracking etc), Panzerungsmöglichkeiten und Gallente Battleship Skill auf 5, vorher macht das Vieh keine Laune!

Schlimm wird es mit schiffen wie der Typhoon oder der Tempest. Ich sag nur Splitt Weapon system, sprich Missiles und Waffentürme. Da heist es gleich 2 bzw. 3 Waffensysteme maxen (Drohnen noch bei der Phoon wegen den doch sehr ansehnlichen Dronenhangar). 

Und dann geht es ja noch in die Spezialisierung rein: Tech2 Schiffe.


----------



## Getränkefachmann (13. Dezember 2009)

Und dann gilt es noch zu bedenken,das ich trotz hoher Skills und super fitting,ohne richtige Erfahrung solch ein Schiff auch ganz schnell verbraten kann^^


----------

